# Help Bad feet, Malnutrition or Old age, or other?



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, my husband saw this Lutino and thought he would by it for me, I can’t believe he thought it was healthy. I would not have bought this bird.








Anyway, I have the poor little guy, I say guy because the shop said it was a boy and two years old. I am not quite sure what to make of the feet, is it old age, could it be malnutrition, or could it have a mite infestation, I am leaning towards malnutrition poor housing environments. One toe I think even appears to have been broken at one stage, with the angle of the toe; the skin is cracked on another toe. The feet also appear to be large to me. I feel sorry for this poor bird, I feel it hasn’t had a loving environment possibly been used for breeding like mad as it as a slight bald patch under its keel, it seems to be in moult at the moment as it has quite a few flights missing.
















I intend to get this poor guy back to good health, and make sure it gets the home it deserves with me, eventually in the aviary with my others, happy and healthy. If anyone can advise any thoughts it will be much appreciated. 

Jenny


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Poor little guy...I love the coloring, do you know what mutation he is? My Sis in law has a tiel that exact same color. I am glad he found a home with you


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

i think the bird is a lutino pear or pearl pied. or possibly just lutino pied, if pearl boy it would moult the pearls out anyway so the only real way to tell is to breed from the bird, but that wont be happening this year, it needs a good rest, which i intend to make sure it gets.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you, he truly is beautiful


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The feet are dry looking. Sometimes humidity will help...or massaging some aloe into the skin. Brewers yeast on the food a couple times a week will help improve feather quality. Beta carotene will help with skin quality. Below is a collage with beta carotene that I just did up for my mousebirds. it is a natural form of vit A.

It looks like a lutino pied.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You are very lucky because he is so gorgeous


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone, thank you for your kind comments, Sussane thank you for your advise i will get some of the, beta carotene, today i had to go get some more feed anyway, only one shop sells the roudybush and its a hour drive away, but i also picked up some treatment for scaly face and legs, i didnt photo the cere but that is a bit white and crusty looking and if i am honest i think the legs look better in the pictures than what they do if you actually look at them, so i have treated the birds cere and legs and feet with that at the moment, it looks better already, but it is a oil based treatment, hubby said it wouldnt do any harm anyway. I have also bought calicum and vitimin bells as well as dosed his water with some multi vitimins, normally i prefer the more natrual route but i think this poor guy has been lacking for so long, if i look closely at his feather's he as what i think are stress lines in alot of his feathers.

i will keep you all posted on his progress, i am thinking of naming him Achilles becasue he has bad feet.


----------

